# 0.6 hp 24v dc electric motor / generator gokart wheelchair vehicle wind turbine



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $79.00*
End Date: Tuesday May-22-2012 11:38:58 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $79.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

